# Wire rubber boot



## trizo (Oct 28, 2015)

Got my new YT624 few weeks ago I ve noticed that the rubber boot were not tied up to the core . Fill up every wire with 5 cc ATF oil and zip tie the boot to make them watertight


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

id be a bit concerned with the atf reacting with rubber bits, but maybe my concerns are completely unfounded.


----------

